# The B9 A4



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/high-tech-all-the-way-the-new-audi-a4-and-a4-avant/

Why do they tease me with the "manual transmission" option?! :beer:


----------



## Scirocco53 (Mar 9, 2002)

SPM_GTI said:


> Why do they tease me with the "manual transmission" option?! :beer:


No stick = not an option for me.


----------



## silverstroke (Jan 8, 2006)

*Boring*

My impressions are less than favorable on the new model. I appreciate the technical improvements, the lower weight, and the higher power output of the engines, but the whole car just looks boring. Despite all the technological changes it appears more like a facelift rather than a new car. Wasn't there talk some time ago by the Audi designers and executives about a more emotional and more aggressive design? Well this does not reflect that.
The good news is the front of the car and the headlights are not as hideous as it was suggested by the spy shots. Even though the front is certainly not revolutionary I like it! The headlights are okay and the wider grill makes front of the car look better, but I just wish the shape of the car would be different and more sporty. This is very safe and boring. Does Audi really think this model can carry over for the next 6-8 years? On the interior I like the new MMI and the fewer buttons. I absolutely hate the iPad nav screen and the slotted dashboard, which is a complete rip-off from the Passat. 
I am sure it will be a great car, but the design is getting way too boring. Are the designers running out of ideas? I've been waiting for the new A4 for a long time, but the new Alfa Romeo Giulia looks much more exciting compared to this car.


----------



## frommoon (Oct 2, 2007)

*Avant Lust*

I hope the Avant comes to the US as pictured, and not in AllRoad form...


----------



## volkswagen04 (Aug 11, 2009)

I like the new changes. I am interested to see what the S4 looks like and what power plant she will be rocking.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

Is it me, or are the subtle differences between the regular A4 and the S-Line are becoming harder to distinguish? Would like to see more pictues of the Sport seats that would be included in the S-Line package (if those manage to make it over to the US). Also want to see interior shots of a manual configuration as they said the MMI controls would be placed after the shifter.


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

SPM_GTI said:


> http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/high-tech-all-the-way-the-new-audi-a4-and-a4-avant/
> 
> Why do they tease me with the "manual transmission" option?! :beer:


Because Quattro. Buy a FWD Audi...and you have the privilege of letting the TCM (or that console lever ) decide when to shift gears.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice!

The B9 A4 looks like a bigger A3. I like it!:thumbup:

It definitely looks sharper than the B8 A4.


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

I'd have to agree, it looks more like a facelift. I worry this will not be enough to carry the car for another seven years. The C-class is far more dynamically styled and a new 3-series is taking shape now. Even the IS has flare to it the Audi is lacking. All competitors are reshaping the benchmark. Audi can't afford to stay stuck in the past for any period of time.


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

*2016 A4 Avant*

Will we see this in the U.S. this Fall or will we have to wait till 2017? We are currently shopping new cars at the moment and there is literally nothing that excites me in this segment. We have a 2011 Avant so, sitting in a 2015 A4 was like our sitting in our car. It literally felt like our five year old car with a different steering wheel. I sure hope they bring back the Avant back to the U.S. and not the Allroad. The Allroad sucks and isn't anything like the Avant in handling and looks.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

CincyAudi said:


> ...sure hope they bring back the Avant back to the U.S. and not the Allroad. The Allroad sucks and isn't anything like the Avant in handling and looks.


I'd guess the chance of a return of the Avant to NA is effectively zero. That's why I jumped ship after five Audis for my current wagon. I like the low roof line for hauling my kayak plus the wagon retains the handling of the sedan/coupe it's based on. 

In an alternate universe, if Audi would bring back the S4 Avant, I'd ditch my three series wagon in a blink.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

It will be a MY2017 vehicle. Word right now is that it will launch here in the US in Q2 2016, which means anytime between April-June next year. 



CincyAudi said:


> Will we see this in the U.S. this Fall or will we have to wait till 2017? We are currently shopping new cars at the moment and there is literally nothing that excites me in this segment. We have a 2011 Avant so, sitting in a 2015 A4 was like our sitting in our car. It literally felt like our five year old car with a different steering wheel. I sure hope they bring back the Avant back to the U.S. and not the Allroad. The Allroad sucks and isn't anything like the Avant in handling and looks.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

no avant, no manual tranny? can't wait until they drop that bomb. how about audi just offer 1 enthusiast special...s4 or rs4 avant with a 6spd.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> no avant, no manual tranny? can't wait until they drop that bomb. how about audi just offer 1 enthusiast special...s4 or rs4 avant with a 6spd.


US market specifications probably won't be released until LA in November or Detroit in January. 

I would not be surprised at all to see Audi eliminate the manual transmission from the A4 and possible retain it for the S4 - that, of course, assumes that the Eurospec S4, when announced, has a manual option.


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

From Motor Authority. 

Audi unveiled the ninth generation of the A4 a couple weeks ago, and today the upscale brand made more information clear about how the U.S. models will be equipped to a small group of journalists in Ingolstadt, Germany. We were lucky enough to be among them.

Scheduled to go on sale next March, the A4 will launch with two engine choices, both of which will come exclusively with quattro all-wheel drive. The turbocharged 2.0-liter TFSI gasoline four-cylinder will produce 252 horsepower and 273 pound-feet of torque. For the first time in the U.S., the A4 will also be offered with a diesel engine. It will be a turbocharged 2.0-liter four as well, this one producing 190 horsepower and 236 pound-feet of torque. Front-wheel drive for both engine variants will follow within the model year. Both engines, with front-drive or quattro, will come with Audi’s 7-speed S Tronic dual-clutch transmission. No CVT will be offered. Thank the gods. Fuel economy numbers aren’t yet available, but Audi says fuel efficiency will be improved by 21 percent to go along with the 25 percent increase in horsepower.

Notable interior equipment will include standard three-zone automatic climate control with rear controls, a 40/40/20 split-folding rear seat, and a choice of two versions of Audi’s updated MMI control interface. The base version will come with a 7.0-inch center screen and MMi’s familiar rotary controller. The upscale version is known as MMI Navigation Plus with MMI touch. It will get an 8.3-inch screen, a navigation system with Google Earth view, and a touchpad that can be used to scrawl letters with a fingertip. Those who choose the high-end MMI system will also be able to get the Audi Virtual Cockpit, which is a 12.3-inch color configurable screen in the instrument cluster. Apple CarPlay and Google Android Auto will also be offered.

Exterior highlights will include standard bi-xenon headlights and available 17-, 18-, and 19-inch wheels.

Pricing will come closer to launch, and Audi dropped hints about future A4 developments. A manual transmission is a possibility, and it could even be paired with the diesel. We don’t expect the Avant wagon to come to our shores, as the A4 allroad will fill that role. An S4 and probably an RS4 are likely as well. Expect the S4 about a year after the A4's launch. 

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1099057_audi-reveals-u-s-info-on-2017-a4


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

I agree this is really much the same looking as before but the inside looks much better.The only hope is for the RS4/5 to look much more aggressive.
As for the Luddites,get over it ! DSG/DCT/PDK is here to stay and is much better in every way! stop whining.
Mac


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

madmac48 said:


> I agree this is really much the same looking as before but the inside looks much better.The only hope is for the RS4/5 to look much more aggressive.
> As for the Luddites,get over it ! DSG/DCT/PDK is here to stay and is much better in every way! stop whining.
> Mac


yea, except its missing a pedal.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.worldcarfans.com/1150715...l-of-live-shots-with-the-2016-a4/highphotos#2 3L TDI Avant???.....that would rip a couple tree stumps out for ya. Not coming to NA. Thanks!!!


----------



## PSUguy (Nov 6, 2014)

*when is the b9 released?*

I saw black b9 with blacked out badges and no model designation driving around wykoff nj today. I am positive it's the next gen car based on the rear tail lights and led drls.


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

Scirocco53 said:


> No stick = not an option for me.


Jawohl! Amen!


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

Music to the ears of law enforcement agencies infesting Virginia's roadways, a nice way to make some money off the Myrtle Beach vacationers:



> The adjustable speed limiter, a standard feature, can be set to a particular speed ranging from 30 to 250 km/h (18.6 to 155.3 mph) – a very helpful tool for maintaining speed within city limits, in construction areas, and so on.


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

SPM_GTI said:


> Why do they tease me with the "manual transmission" option?! :beer:


That is why I purchased a 2015. I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

jeff968 said:


> That is why I purchased a 2015. I'm not optimistic.


Probably wise. Best case scenario the MT will be a delayed introduction like it was for the B8.


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

madmac48 said:


> DSG/DCT/PDK is here to stay and is much better in every way! stop whining.
> Mac


If you are a car enthusiast, you have no idea about the fun you are missing. :facepalm:


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

jeff968 said:


> If you are a car enthusiast, you have no idea about the fun you are missing. :facepalm:


Au Contraire,I currently drive a manual ,have done so for 50 years,but have more fun with paddle shifts and leaving my friends in the dust missing their shifts and ruining their clutches:laugh:


----------

